# Answering Machine Greetings



## Cole

When you are away from your phone and cannot answer it, what message do you leave? 

What do you say in the message?


----------



## Dave Mac

Hello youhave reached " " please leave a number, thanks and have a nice day.

never gave much thuoght to it,


----------



## Spectatorz

"Your call is being forwarded to the message center of... after the the tone Please leave your name and phone number for a return call.
Thank You"

:thumbup:


----------



## ron schenker

I'd love to hear Grumpy's


----------



## PipeGuy

You've reached the voice mail box for [company name]. If you need immediate assistance please hang up and dial [cell phone #], otherwise please leave a message so that your call may be returned promptly.


----------



## Melissa

"Thank you for calling [company name]. We are unable to take your call right now. Please leave a mssg and we'll get back to you as soon as possible."

I'm going to change it soon though- too much background noise, and I need to add something about if they are faxing they can press send now.


----------



## Cole

Melissa said:


> I'm going to change it soon though- too much background noise, and I need to add something about if they are faxing they can press send now.


That is the reason I posted this thread, to get more ideas etc...


----------



## George Z

Thank you for calling Ecopainting, please leave your number
and we will call you right back. Visit our website www.ecopainting.ca

Starting next week we have a live voice answering the phone and answering e-mails. 
There were quite a few hang-ups.


----------



## Gordo

Hello and thank you for calling Gordo with xxx construction. Your call is important so please leave a message and it will be returned no later than the next business day.


----------



## slickshift

Cole said:


> When you are away from your phone and cannot answer it, what message do you leave?
> 
> What do you say in the message?


Ya know I don't remember...
I think mine's like Melissa's


----------



## Cole

George Z said:


> Starting next week we have a live voice answering the phone and answering e-mails.
> There were quite a few hang-ups.


How are you doing that, even after hours?

A call center, or are you hiring someone just for this duty?


----------



## George Z

Cole said:


> How are you doing that, even after hours?
> 
> A call center, or are you hiring someone just for this duty?


Hiring a friend to work from her home and forwarding the calls to her number.
With PC anywhere she will handle all e-mails, my appointment scheduling etc.
She will be managing our customer retention program as well.
After hours it is going to be voice mail.


----------



## RobertCDF

I only have my cell phone so I can get it most of the time. But my message is boring old same as everyone else. " Hey this Robert from Colorado Deck and Framing, sorry I could not take your call right now but if you leave your name number and a brief message I will get back to you as soon as I can." The few times that I dont answer/cant answer I would say about 50% of "new" contacts leave a message and about 75% of people that I already know/work for/did work for leave a message.


----------



## A+Carpenter

Cole said:


> When you are away from your phone and cannot answer it, what message do you leave?
> 
> What do you say in the message?


Uh hello!


----------



## DecksEtc

Great idea George!

As for messages, here's my guess as to what Bob's says...

Hello, you've reach Bob of XXX Company, etc., etc. If this is one of my maggots calling, GET YOUR AZZ BACK TO WORK!!!


----------



## Grumpy

Office phone:
Thank you for calling (company name here)! If you need immediate attention, please hand up and call (cell phone number), otherwise please leave a detailed message after the beep.

Cell phone:
Thank you for calling (my name) with (company name). I am either with a customer or up on a roof. Please leave a message after the beep.


I'm considering an answering service for the office phone. I have found people don't like leaving messages when making an initial contact to request an estimate.


----------



## dirt diggler

*voice mail messages*

UGH!!!!

For the love of God --- keep it short

nothing is more frustrating than sitting in a truck, it's 90 degrees out, I'm tired and trying to get a hold of someone --- only to hear a 5 minute monologue about how "you've reached so and so" ... "sorry can't take your call" ... "leave a message" ... "for Billy dial 555-555-1257, or for Al, press 1 and then leave a message after the beep" ... "or you may fax us at 555-555-4322" ....

AND THEN --- just when you think it's all over,

the robot lady comes back on and says "to send a fax, press 1 ... to send a message, please wait for the tone"

FINALLY!!!!

oh !!! and when you're done, the robot lady comes back on and says "to review your message, press 1" etc etc.

haha, yeah im a little dehydrated & cranky


----------



## RowdyRed94

+1.

I never tell anyone to "leave a message and your phone number, blah blah blah". Like they don't already know that. I keep my message short and let them get to leaving theirs.


----------



## ruskent

Thank you for calling xxx. We are currently out out on a job site, but please leave a brief msg and we will return your call as soon as possible.

Something like that.


----------



## apkole

Biz phone gets handled by an answering service 7 am to 7 pm, then messages are e-mailed to us at day's end.

Cell phone says, "This is Andy. You know what to do!." Not very professional, but gets the job done.


----------



## Spectatorz

*Ok !!!*

Alright Now !!
I Agree, Keep It Short !!! 
Changed our message to a "Short" "Very Short" Answer Message.

What The Heck was I Thinking ???
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

